# Recherche. Youtube



## bozondehill (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir , j ai fait l acquisition d ApTv 4. 32go, et sur l appli YouTube lorsque je demande à Siri de rechercher par exemple Céline Dion il me dit que cette équipement ne peut pas faire, si je lui dit 205 Peugeot, idem, par contre si je lui dit Mazda 3, il me sort tout une liste de vidéo......y a un truc que j ai pas compris? Merci


----------

